# Rabbit hunt paid off !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im on a roll today ! First i got feral chicken and now this huge brown feral rabbit ! He is huge ! The chillbro is awesome ! Got him from 15 meters in the eye ! 2040's with m8 hexnut, another one in the freezer ! Now the only thing missing is a couple of doves but i missed those all day


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Are rabbits in the us and the uk are that huge too ? ;-)


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

The domestic rabbits I was raising averaged 10 to 12 lbs as adults. I butchered at 10 weeks with the avg being close to 5 lb live weight with about a 50% dress out.....The cotton tails here are quite small, but the jack rabbits getting a lot bigger the last few years. There has been less jacks in my area for the last few years but they seem to be larger.


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

Rabbits in the UK are fairly small, we do have Hares in some regions but not widespread and they tend to be small dog size, well the ones i saw where 

I think the americas refer to smalls as cottontails (white fluffy tail) and hares as Jackrabbits.


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

Out typed by Dan  on cottons and jacks


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Woodie said:


> Im on a roll today ! First i got feral chicken and now this huge brown feral rabbit ! He is huge ! The chillbro is awesome ! Got him from 15 meters in the eye ! 2040's with m8 hexnut, another one in the freezer ! Now the only thing missing is a couple of doves but i missed those all day


Rabbits in the uk are from originally wild stock not from escaped feral ones, there not small. The brown hares are twice as big


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Dan Hoopes said:


> The domestic rabbits I was raising averaged 10 to 12 lbs as adults. I butchered at 10 weeks with the avg being close to 5 lb live weight with about a 50% dress out.....The cotton tails here are quite small, but the jack rabbits getting a lot bigger the last few years. There has been less jacks in my area for the last few years but they seem to be larger.


This one is wild of course, not domestic, maybe interbreed with wilds and domestics. 


Lord Flash-heart said:


> Rabbits in the UK are fairly small, we do have Hares in some regions but not widespread and they tend to be small dog size, well the ones i saw where
> 
> I think the americas refer to smalls as cottontails (white fluffy tail) and hares as Jackrabbits.


We have here common hares, they are giants ! But this is just a feral rabbit, they run around and damage gardens


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Im on a roll today ! First i got feral chicken and now this huge brown feral rabbit ! He is huge ! The chillbro is awesome ! Got him from 15 meters in the eye ! 2040's with m8 hexnut, another one in the freezer ! Now the only thing missing is a couple of doves but i missed those all day
> ...


Here we got stock wild ones but they breed with domestics and ferals so much that you can almost no longer tell between them.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

The picture of your rabbit looks a lot like our domestic rabbits. I raised a line of Red New Zealand's that were very similar to that one. I have a youtube channel under "iamdrglass" that shows the rabbits that I was raising. I had a dog come in and kill my 2 RNZ bucks that were just getting to breeding age, I got pissed and sold out all my stock, I plan on getting back into them this spring......

Fortunately we don't have many feral rabbits here in my area ( although I would like to hunt them ) but they are very destructive on my garden and fruit trees which is why I don't have anymore to hunt


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Dan Hoopes said:


> The picture of your rabbit looks a lot like our domestic rabbits. I raised a line of Red New Zealand's that were very similar to that one. I have a youtube channel under "iamdrglass" that shows the rabbits that I was raising. I had a dog come in and kill my 2 RNZ bucks that were just getting to breeding age, I got pissed and sold out all my stock, I plan on getting back into them this spring......
> 
> Fortunately we don't have many feral rabbits here in my area ( although I would like to hunt them ) but they are very destructive on my garden and fruit trees which is why I don't have anymore to hunt


Yea as i said the wild and domestic breed a lot.. this is probably not a pure wild one..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Our native cottontails are not that large. But commercial rabbits survive quite well in the wild and are much larger. In this area, some folks were releasing "pet" rabbits onto hospital and university grounds when they did not want to fool with them any more. They survived quite well and became serious pests ... and in some cases disease vectors. I used to have a small commercial rabbitry ... raised New Zealand Whites and Californians. The NZ Whites were by far the best producers ... grew faster and were bigger.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Our native cottontails are not that large. But commercial rabbits survive quite well in the wild and are much larger. In this area, some folks were releasing "pet" rabbits onto hospital and university grounds when they did not want to fool with them any more. They survived quite well and became serious pests ... and in some cases disease vectors. I used to have a small commercial rabbitry ... raised New Zealand Whites and Californians. The NZ Whites were by far the best producers ... grew faster and were bigger.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


No one will notice if you put some lead in one of them.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Are the feral rabbits good eatin?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Are the feral rabbits good eatin?


They are even better then pure wild rabbits, they eat things off peoples gardens so they taste very very good !


----------

